# Twisp name change



## razzmatazz (22/2/21)

Im sure some are aware of twisp changing there site and image to that of there pod based ecigg. It seems with this bold name change that they probably will be moving away from there more complicated quality products and focusing more on there cheap plastic disposable non environment friendly products. 

Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/2/21)

Maybe something @HPBotha can answer for us?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JordanEpic (22/2/21)

I remember my first Twisp... I had the Clearo that was draw activated.. got it second hand off a mate who had given up quitting smoking  then I bought a new Clearo out the box one with a button this time.. then when I got some money I got the big Aero.. and not long after that I bought my first box mod.. such quality products that really could handle a beating

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/2/21)

@razzmatazz it's not simply a name change. British American Tobacco (BAT) bought out Twisp in 2019. BAT's e-cig section is called Vuse (previously Vype). 

Up to now the name Twisp has remained and it is still there at the kiosks, but it is being phased out and being replaced by the name Vuse. That is why if you google or search FB for Twisp it will take you to Vuse.

The Twisp* devices* as we know them are still available, but the Cliq and Cue (both of which use disposable pods) have been replaced by Vuse's e-pod, which was launched a month ago. The Cliq and Cue pods are still available, but not the devices. 

@HPBotha can correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/2/21)

Hooked said:


> @razzmatazz it's not simply a name change. British American Tobacco (BAT) bought out Twisp in 2019. BAT's e-cig section is called Vuse (previously Vype).
> 
> Up to now the name Twisp has remained and it is still there at the kiosks, but it is being phased out and being replaced by the name Vuse. That is why if you google or search FB for Twisp it will take you to Vuse.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,
@Hooked is correct. I no longer work at Twisp and the last design I was responsible for was the Aero 2 ... so I cannot speak for the future strategy for Twisp. But essentially @Hooked is correct, Twisp was bought out by BAT and that partly means focussing on the promotion of their global brand 'Vuse', which uses the same technology as Cue - so having both probably didn't make a lot of sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## eVape (26/2/21)

I started off on these devices and I was not that impressed way back then, being new to vaping then I just went with what I could find at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (1/3/21)

it has been a wild ride so far - and I am going to do a full write up soon enough on what has happened in the Twisp world - but yes! We are now Vuse, and yes, we are here! Today we moved into our new premises at BAT head office in the Waterfront. twisp.co.za will direct you to the new website, which was launched at the end of Jan. Alternatively please visit: Vuse

2021 is a big year for Twisp and our customers.

Keep an eye open for the full story on ecigssa soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked (1/3/21)

HPBotha said:


> it has been a wild ride so far - and I am going to do a full write up soon enough on what has happened in the Twisp world - but yes! We are now Vuse, and yes, we are here! Today we moved into our new premises at BAT head office in the Waterfront. twisp.co.za will direct you to the new website, which was launched at the end of Jan. Alternatively please visit: Vuse
> 
> 2021 is a big year for Twisp and our customers.
> 
> Keep an eye open for the full story on ecigssa soon.



Only one eye @HPBotha? We'll be keeping *both* eyes open!


----------

